#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  SPE Petroleum Engineering Certification

## Trostis

Hi guys,



Any material to share about the subject? I'm looking for anything additional material (previous exams...) to what can be found on the SPE site.

Regards.See More: SPE Petroleum Engineering Certification

----------


## Golibjon

Me also need these materials. Can anyone share this???

----------

